# I'm done in sin city



## Vegasuber (Sep 19, 2015)

i quit uber after tonight. there was a fight at mandalay bay and i still only averaged about 15 an hour. i got one tip in 5 hours. these people are freaking stiffs. if you work at mcdonalds, this is a step up for the 8 to 12 an hour job, but thats it. not worth it if you have a job already. i guess 15 an hour on the weekends is better than no job but the weekdays are like 5 bucks an hour. the trips in vegas are just 2 short. if travis lowers the rate here, everyone will quit. any newbie reading this: Dont buy a new car for uber!


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Vegasuber said:


> if travis lowers the rate here,


He will. He probably already has a date set for that.



Vegasuber said:


> everyone will quit.


& he will onboard more mindless lemming's the very next day.



Vegasuber said:


> any newbie reading this: Dont buy a new car for uber!


Their probably filling out online applications @ this very minute with dreams of making life changing money while being their own boss.


----------



## Suzdog (Nov 26, 2015)

Vegasuber said:


> if travis lowers the rate here, everyone will quit.


He did lower the rate and there are still way too many Uber's. I used one the another night and got picked up by a Mercedes R class when I requested uberx. How can you make money at a $1.10/mile driving an R class for uberx ?


----------

